# Sticky  Please Remeber FF is a Public Website



## Sharry

Hi Ladies

Just to remind you that Fertility Friends is a public website which can be accessed by both patients and clinics, with this in mind we would like to remind you to ensure that you do not post something that could potentially jeopardise your treatment.

Sharry


----------



## DZWSingleMumma

Using search to delete information from all your posts in bulk.

Click Search:
Type in search term for <personally recognisable information> and click Advanced 
Type in your user ID 
Go into each thread listed.
Delete out references you do not want the world to see.

Hope that helps someone.


----------



## Snowball22

Thanks for this or friends and family who want to know personal details that you are not revealing!!
Will certainly keep this in mind and will check mine!! 
Thanks x


----------



## smilingandwishing

Also worth rememmbering that journalist/ TV producers can also access.  I had a PM  in the last few days from a Channel 4 producer saying she had read my posts and would like to talk with me about a programme they are making.  It pulled me  up a bit short as I feel really safe on the forum, but it was a good reminder that it is a public site.

I've contacted Admin and Mel has been great and come back very quickly. She is going to contact the researcher. 

Smiling xx


----------



## Diesy

Smiling, just saw this, what a fright!  Jeezo, hope no-one's reading my posts...unless they are thinking what an awesome mummy I'd be and then want to send me a cheque for tx    Ch 4 are unscrupulous...have you seen they way they programme The Big Bang Theory!!!  Out of order and just all over the place...and don't get me started on How I Met Your Mother, there's a show that just begs to get cancelled!  

Thanks for all your hard work Sharry  

Diesy (That's Ms Diesy to you Ch 4   ) xx


----------



## Fraggles

Diesy you make me laugh and if I can just add to Diesy's comment I am Ms Fraggles or Madam to you C4.


----------



## Diesy

Aw Fraggels, that made me happy!    

Woohoo, I've still got it!   ...whatever "it" is


----------

